

A denied grant proposal - how can I get the grant this year? - japherwocky
http://doublepaw.org/proposal/

======
japherwocky
This was a sort of naive grant proposal I put together last year for a local
grant program. I'd like to take what I've learned since then and
rewrite/resubmit it this Spring, but hey - what do you all think?

Love to hear criticism, here or (anonymous) commentform on the site (until the
spammers come, it's pretty homebrew).

Help me help my home in Michigan!

